# Post Your Theme Requests Here



## Gunnermike53 (Jul 21, 2011)

I just got my droidx in and have posted my first theme Epic Blue. I have several themes i have done for the Fascinate and the charge i plan to port to the Liberty ROM's. i will start with the DroidX and then port them to the rest of the Liberty ROM's.

If you have a theme that you would like ported post the request with the op link and i will take a look. If i dont port it maybe someone else will take it up. i will post which themes i will port and if any one else is going to port one, et me know and i will post it here as well.

Themes to be Ported:

Gunnermike53:
BlackAlien
Pinkie
BlueMidnight
RedVolt
GingerFire Blue
GingerFire Black
IceCreamSandwich


----------



## SilverPony2001 (Oct 30, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/files/file/9-ice-cream-sandwich-for-bionic-111311-liberty3test40-th3ory20/


----------



## Gunnermike53 (Jul 21, 2011)

SilverPony2001 said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...est40-th3ory20/


i will be doing an ics theme. however it will not be a port from muff. i will take the ics system dump and use that as a base.


----------



## kkeller87 (Aug 11, 2011)

Gunnermike53 said:


> i will be doing an ics theme. however it will not be a port from muff. i will take the ics system dump and use that as a base.


This is fabulous news


----------



## Metfanant (Jun 13, 2011)

Gunnermike53 said:


> i will be doing an ics theme. however it will not be a port from muff. i will take the ics system dump and use that as a base.


Any idea when we might expect womethingnlike this to be completed?


----------



## Gunnermike53 (Jul 21, 2011)

Metfanant said:


> Any idea when we might expect womethingnlike this to be completed?


"womethingnlike"?? i dont speak spanish.....


----------



## Metfanant (Jun 13, 2011)

Gunnermike53 said:


> "womethingnlike"?? i dont speak spanish.....


give thanks to the Droid X for that type...."something like" would be what i was going for there...


----------



## Gunnermike53 (Jul 21, 2011)

Metfanant said:


> give thanks to the Droid X for that type...."something like" would be what i was going for there...


lol. ok. im working on ics as we speak. i am going on vacation tomorrow, so it will be a week. sorry. working as fast as i can. i have 3 phones i theme for and will start the rest of the liberty roms when its done.


----------



## Metfanant (Jun 13, 2011)

Gunnermike53 said:


> lol. ok. im working on ics as we speak. i am going on vacation tomorrow, so it will be a week. sorry. working as fast as i can. i have 3 phones i theme for and will start the rest of the liberty roms when its done.


Nah that's cool man..no need to apologize...

I've been extremely happy with Liberty3 on my X so a nice complete ICS theme would really put it over the top for me as far as getting my phone the way I want it


----------



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

Gunnermike53 said:


> Themes to be Ported:
> 
> Gunnermike53:
> BlackAlien
> ...


I found pics of all themes but the gingerfire blue/black and redvolt. All I can say about the others is wow. You have some talent, I tried to start my own theme but you blow mine out of the water. Port them all please.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

i want an ics liberty theme!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

What ROM would your themes be for?


----------



## Gunnermike53 (Jul 21, 2011)

KatsumeBlisk said:


> What ROM would your themes be for?


I will be doing only liberty themes, but i will post here any theme for any themer. All they need to do is let me know what they are working on.


----------



## J3bu5Cru57 (Aug 8, 2011)

A ported Watermarked would be kewl. http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/gingerbread-themes/29935-theme-liberty-v08-watermark.html

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## J3bu5Cru57 (Aug 8, 2011)

bradg24 said:


> I found pics of all themes but the gingerfire blue/black and redvolt.


RedVolt - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1198360

Gingerfire blue - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1034144

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

Good to see you work coming togetger over here...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Any idea on if your going to release any requests soon?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

